
How to Create the Next Silicon Valley - iProject
http://www.forbes.com/sites/frederickallen/2012/04/04/how-to-create-the-next-silicon-valley/
======
geoffsanders
Apparently we're supposed to believe Silicon Valley is the only city privy to
such little-known entrepreneurial know-how like "dream big" or "if you fail,
try again" or "try and open doors and listen to people" - wow, seriously? Did
they teach you that at Harvard?

Honestly, shit like this is beyond insulting - it's ignorant, elitest, and
arrogant at best.

According to him, Silicon Valley became what it did NOT because of the
historic semiconductor and electronics industries that were born there, NOT
because of the world-class universities that reside there, NOT because of the
major geographic significance of being a historic port city... no, no, no...
none of that - it's because (now pull your notepads out you land-locked
hillbillies in the midwest)... it's because Silicon Valley is a "trusting
community" filled with "tribes of trust"...

Oh, well FUCK ME dude, you're right - places like Oklahoma just have the wrong
fucking tribes! Too many Cherokees and Apaches, not enough "trust tribes"...

(sorry, this really pissed me off...)

------
negamax
Next Silicon Valley be virtual imo. Breaking limitations of travel further and
bringing people from diverse backgrounds together with ease.

~~~
ktizo
Y.com could be one if it breaks with geography a bit more.

~~~
PetePorty
Indeed, I always thought the whole part about moving to the Bay Area was a
little close-minded. Although, I guess they might have tried (and failed) to
do everything online. It's just... different.

~~~
ktizo
They dont have to do everything online, they would have to pick a list of
places to start creating regional hubs in and operate as a multinational.

------
jwilliams
This seems to crop up a reasonable amount - I always wonder, why another
silicon valley? Why not something unique?

~~~
iProject
Certainly. Especially when something comparable to the IT revolution (in its
combined soft- and hardware aspects) rears its head. But, as inconceivable as
the IT rev. was... so is "the next big thing".

------
rmason
I love Forbes but they've gotten it horribly wrong. In East Lansing we want to
be the next Boulder. It's a big audacious goal but it is also within the realm
of being achievable.

PS Strongly agree with Brad Feld if you are to succeed it has be led and run
by the entrepreneurs or it won't work.

------
timjahn
Replicating what already works is one option. Building off that and creating
something that is yet to be known is another option.

